# shakespeare weed warrior & featherlite trimmer



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

wondering if anyone knows of some specs to figure this problem out
last week i purchased a shakespeare weed warrior head to install on my weedeater featherlite trimmer model 711334 serial number 023562N -700990-4
18 cc engine

on the shakespeare box...it stated that it would work with a featherlite weedeater....but didn't state which models it would work with....so here's the problem....i think this head is too much weight for this little 18 cc engine to spin.....at first it didn't even want to start with this head on....had to do some carb adjustments just to get it to crank.....after cranking it would stall out after hitting grass to be cut....i adjusted carb again to give all this little carb had to offer...still would stall out on grass contact...

so i put the single string head back on that came with the trimmer and finished cutting some grass..

but my main question would be....in the future when i want to use this shakespeare head......how can i find out what size engine will spin this weed warrior head.... what is the minimum horse power or CC that will spin it without bogging down under load..

i've searched the internet pretty good....and found places that sell weedwarrior but no engine info like this i'm wondering about...
found lots of shakespeare fishing tackle also.....lol

cajun :thumbsup:


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

18cc is pretty small to swing much more than a short .065 line. You'll find if you take the guard/line cutter off and extend line to 14-16", it will bog down real quick. (ask me how I know)
I wouldn't be shy about finding an 800 number on the pack the weed warrior came in or finding one on the Shakespeare web site and give them a holler.
thanks,


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for the reply ...i'm unable to find a shakespeare website homepage...the closest i found was...

http://www.skptrimmerheads.com/contact/index.html

they have a 800 number so i'll see what they tell me....maybe they can give me the info to the main shakespeare office......

i'll be back and share the info in case someone else runs into this in the future

cajun


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Here you go....

http://www.shakespearemonofilaments.com/Pages/Products/WeedWarrior/Topline.htm

(found a Shakespeare that didn't include William ^_^


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would say that if you continue to use that head that it will damage your trimmer... ask me, I've junked a lot of them since the cost to fix them would be more then a new one.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

glenjudy and hank

thanks for the replies...yes i removed the weedwarrior from my featherlite...i knew it was in a bind trying to spin this big head....which makes me think that maybe all 2-cycle trimmers would have trouble with this one...unless they have like a 32 or 34 cc 2-cycle...i'm just beginning small engine repair so i'm not sure if they make them that big.....or maybe one of the new 4-cycle trimmers would spin this puppy i bet....

anyway just kind of thinking out loud here...lol
it's hard to believe that an operation as big as shakespeare don't have a corporate office listing on the internet.....what i'm finding is different retailers who sell their products....but no home office so to speak....kinda weird...when you think these guys sell at lowes, true value and home depot and such...

thanks again for the help guys
cajun


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It is the whole construction on the unit. A featherlite is just that... an inexpensive lightweight household trimmer. The engine isn't designed for heavy loads nor is the flex shaft that drives the trim head. In most cases, with a heavy head, the flex shaft will break forcing a replacement of the whole shaft (all one piece). At worse the crankshaft bearing supports fail meaning a new crankcase (as long as it doesn't take out the flywheel and ign. module at the same time).


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

i'm looking all over this trimmer and haven't run across a horse power output yet..what i have found is listed below

i have family...2002 us EPA PH2
i have model number.....711334
i have serial number.....023562N-700990-4
i have engine displacement.....2pwes...0183TZ
i have emission........durability period....50 hours

all this is from the black tag on the engine housing

where would the horse power be?....thanks again

cajun


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

These units do not have a HP rating.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks hank

glad to know i wasn't over looking something in the engine info......i guesss them not mentioning it....it may not even have a full 1hp rating or 1/2 horse even....so small they figure not worth mentioning....lol

cajun


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------

